# Upload code für eine Webseite.



## IIC13 (11. November 2013)

*Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Moin,
ich war sehr lange im Internet nach der suche nach einem Upload script/code (zb wie bei rapidshare, megaupload usw.).
Ich hab PHP und HTML versuch und nichts hat geklappt.

Ich wollte das wenn das Upload abgeschlossen ist das man den Link von der geuploadeten Datei.
Sowie zb bei Imagebanana.com aber halt nicht nur Bilder sondern alles. ^_^


----------



## zicco93 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Entweder du drückst dich äußerst komisch aus oder ich bin übermüdet.

Meinst du etwa sowas wie Rapidshare.com/uploaded.net/zippyshare.com/share-online.biz?
Das sind Filehoster.


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Denkst du wir schreiben dir jetzt deine Seite? 

Klick mich für Hilfe


----------



## cdo (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Selfhtml ist immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt:
Dateiupload und berprfung mit PHP


----------



## IIC13 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Ja so was wie Rapidshare, megaupload usw... aber halt keine Premium accounts usw... einfach nur ein Button und nach dem Upload soll ein Link angezeigt werden der zu der Datei führt.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Offtopic ausgeblendet. Persönliche Konflikte werden bitte per PN geklärt. Wer nicht (mehr) helfen will, hält sich aus dem Thread raus.

*B2T*


----------



## IIC13 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Könntest du auch bitte dann sein Kommentar löschen ? "Denkst du wir schreiben dir jetzt deine Seite? "


----------



## Leandros (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Erwartest du echt, das dir hier jetzt jemand den kompletten Code für deine Seite schreibt? 
Wo bleibt denn da der Spass?

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir das schreiben, das wird dich allerdings was kosten.


----------



## Laudian (11. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Das hier sollte dir weiterhelfen:
Google ist dein Freund - php upload script

Gleich der erste Treffer.


----------



## Festplatte (12. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*



Leandros schrieb:


> Erwartest du echt, das dir hier jetzt jemand den kompletten Code für deine Seite schreibt?
> Wo bleibt denn da der Spass?
> 
> Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir das schreiben, das wird dich allerdings was kosten.



Wo hat er denn gesagt, dass er das möchte?


----------



## IIC13 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Egal welchen code ich nehme nichts funktioniert :x


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Ohne Log können wir dir nicht helfen.


----------



## IIC13 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Welchen Log den ?


----------



## Festplatte (24. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

https://github.com/blueimp/jQuery-File-Upload


----------



## Leandros (24. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*



IIC13 schrieb:


> Welchen Log den ?


 
Error log. Hast du je schonmal irgendwas programmiert? Klingt mir nicht so.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. November 2013)

*AW: Upload code für eine Webseite.*

Bis zur Klärung bestimmter Sachverhalte ist der Thread geschlossen.

-CLOSED-


----------

